# Ridgid EB4424 oscillating sander



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Yup.

Quite a few of us have them, and … almost all seem to love them.

Thanks for the write-up !


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I use mine alot and it is a valuable addition to my shop at a very affordable cost.


----------



## Tim29 (Oct 10, 2009)

This is a great sander. I have one and use it all the time.


----------



## JimmyK49022 (Oct 23, 2009)

I like mine too. 
i have has mine for 5 months now.


----------



## jasony (Dec 21, 2009)

have it, love it. Great sander.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I like mine.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

No complaints on mine either : )


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have one of these on my list as well and will add it to my shop when my wife gives me an advance on my allowance. Thanks for the review.


----------



## kshipp (Jan 21, 2008)

I love mine too. Just using it this morning in fact. And I'm always surprised at how quiet it is. Especially because it was 5a and I live in an apartment. Hopefully my neighbors also think it's quiet.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Love mine too… anything that cuts down on intricate hand sanding gets my vote.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I have one and love it.
Could be the best product Ridgid has come up with….....next to the 3650 T.S.


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

I've had mine since the beginning of the summer and its already proved its worth. I find all kinds of ways to use it.


----------



## Dukegijoe (Jan 19, 2010)

I went to the box store to buy new paper for the spindles, and the manager of the tool department told me they are discontinuing the sander. I couldn't believe it. Anybody know if there is any truth to that? I would hate to see a good tool go!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Hopefully it is just the box store might not be carrying it anymore…A few of the Borg are discontinuing carrying Rigid tools…do not know why…Maybe it is due to the cheapo stuff they can sell by Ryobi and Craftsman? I would find it rediculous for Ridgid to discontinue such a useful tool?

I too have this sander and the only problem I have had was one of the sleeves would not go on the rubber…no mater how much talcum I put on it…..I had to stretch it out on a clamp spreader….but it works fine now….I would agree with everyone else above…and all the reviews (I researched this in great detail for such a small purchase)....I have used this sander more than any other in my shop….it is so convenient…even the belt is great.


----------



## chewbuddy13 (May 28, 2009)

I have this as well, it is great.


----------



## douglbe (Jul 22, 2007)

Great sander, I love it!


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

Love mine !!!!


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I use mine quite a bit and really like it, but I hate that cheesy plastic throat plate.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I really like mine. 
I have to thank the State of Ohio for mine. I had been eyeballing it for a while. Won $500.00 on a lottery game so I headed down to invest it in something worthwhile. Got to BORG and it was on sale for $169.00, ok put it in cart. Rooted around and found a $30.00 off coupon in the nailer department that was good on the sander..now it was 139.00+ tax. I felt so good about this deal I went to Woodcraft the same day and bought my WS3000.
Thanks to the state of Ohio. That's about all I ever got from them .


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Howie*,

I absolutely enjoyed reading your post!


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have the same sander and use the spindle portion all the time. The only thing that I can't seem to figure out is the belt sander. Everytime I switch to the belt sander the belt won't stay on and just comes off the top. I have tried several ways to tighten it but can't figure it out. What am I missing.


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

I use mine a lot for templates also. It's great for that.

Yellowtruck, on the top of the belt sander attachment is a knob with an arrow and a plus and minus sign on it. Turning that one way or the other causes the belt to ride up or down. When you find the right spot, the belt will ride right in the middle. I don't remember which way brings it down, but if you have it turned all the way in one direction and it rides up and then you turn it all the way in the other direction and it still rides up, something is wrong and it needs to be returned. I can easily get mine tuned in in a matter of seconds.


----------



## RyanBrown (Aug 31, 2009)

Got it. Love it. My dad liked mine so much he bought one too. His had a small issue with the small idler roller on the belt sander not taking up slack in the belt. I just worked it back and forth a few times by hand to loosen it up and now the spring pulls it tight and it works fine.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree with closetguy.
If only if it was made form metal, and table scratches easily.
Other than that is a great sander.


----------



## uutank (Jul 6, 2008)

I've had mine for years and love it as well. I never have been able to find replacement sleeves ,, anyone know a good place ?
Ray


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"I've had mine for years and love it as well. I never have been able to find replacement sleeves ,, anyone know a good place ?"

HERE


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't have one; but I want one, I don't think I've ever seen a tool on this site that everyone love's like this one. Even people I know away from this site talk about how great it is. Thanks for the review.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, all you guys, and gals, have convinced me I gotta go look this thing over. I never cared much for belt sanders; except the hand helds. Most big shops I have worked around had 6×36 vertical belts, 18" to 24" disks and occilating spindle sanders. Of all those, I liked the big disks most for flat and end grain work and spindles for inside curves. Those 6" belts were always noisy and had a tendancy for the belt to shift to the side when put under a load so I never liked them.

I can see how this little Ridgid tool might work for both flat work and curves. Now I hear it's quite as well. I was just about to go buy the Rikon 12" disk that's on sale at Woodcrafters for $170, but now I'm having doubts.


----------



## TheWoodsmith (May 28, 2010)

This baby does rock! my father in law was in town this past week and after looking around my shop he decided i needed one. He took my car for the day and came back with one of these in tow and about enough abrasives to keep me satisfied for a couple years! its the first gift he ever gave me and man what a great one! it came in handy literally 3 minutes out of the box! if you are thinking about getting into the spindle sander game this is the machine to do it with! the edge sander option makes it twice as versitile!


----------



## kfrisbie (Jan 20, 2009)

Its a gem fer sure…


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

I too have one. I have used for over 6 years, great addition to the shop.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

I've had this for about two years now and I don't think a day goes by in the shop that I don't use it. It's actually fun to work on. I've built a number of jigs for it to do specific tasks like getting perfect edges on small pieces. Love it. If it ever broke down I would go out and get another in a heartbeat.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I almost always use the belt sander. I really enjoy the tilting table for chamfering ends of through tenons. I use a miter gauge for this operation.


----------



## rda327 (Mar 1, 2011)

Got one on the way and can hardly wait.


----------



## njcraftsman (Nov 28, 2009)

Follow up review 1465 days later ) This sander has been in use full time in my shop for my business, and used on average 4 days a week. It has stood up to production level work, with heavy contouring work, and many thousands of board feet run across it. All this with no down time. The thing visible to tell it's not still new, is the paint has worn off the table in spots next to the belt. Over all fantastic value for the money


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Many thousands of board feet ? Nice try !


----------



## njcraftsman (Nov 28, 2009)

Hmmm…Sarcasm CABMAKER??? I'm not joking. On of the things my shop specializes in is Paddles. these are all hand contoured, THOUSANDS of them have been finish contoured on it.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

That explanation sounds a little more reasonable..several thousand thin paddle edges, ok, i ll buy that sir.


----------



## njcraftsman (Nov 28, 2009)

Frankly I don't care what you buy, chief. Obviously, your a narcissist. I'm going to do the one thing narcissistic people can't stand and ignore you. Naturally, you'll feel compelled to reply, to keep the conversation about you and your opinions going. Anyway, to anyone else, I offer my honest review, as a humble business owner, and professional wood worker, on what is in my opinion a great tool. Most of my blanks, and other stock are contoured on this sander, run between 3/4 and 6/4. Replacement sanding sleeves, and belts are available at my local harbor freight. I stand by my professional opinion that this one is a real sleeper. Something you won't regret owning.


----------

